# Appetizer ideas



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2020)

Good morning folks.
Pardon me if this is already been posted. But I was thinking a thread with appetizer ideas for Christmas day would be a neat way to share regional recipes.
For me. It'll be:
Shrimp cocktails. With jumbo shrimp. And the zesty cocktail sauce made by Wegmans.
And one of my favorite snacks. Stuffed pickled Jalapenos








Simple to make. And addictive little suckers.

And I'll be making my olive relish to get served on celery or toasted bread.
Muffaletta Olive Relish | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!

More to follow!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

Date stuffed with goat cheese wrapped in bacon and grilled.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 23, 2020)

Jumbo Shrimp cocktail as well with cocktail sauce.  Sharp Cheddar Cheese, Sliced Pepperoni and Ritz crackers.  Simple this year.  Wishing you a Safe and Happy Holiday.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2020)

Shrimp Cocktail here too. Not going fancy, though, I am considering doing half the shrimp Hawaiian Scampi Style.  
Steve, looking at your Olive Relish, reminded me of an App' my MIL made. She blended a similar Olive mix into Cream Cheese for a Spread on Toasted Baguette, in Finger Sandwiches, or on Crackers.  I stole leftovers for a Breakfast Bagel Schmear!...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 23, 2020)

We are doing ham and cheese sliders, shrimp cocktail, some kind of dip, maybe 

 foamheart
 pretzel recipe, and PB Oreo truffles.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2020)

Pickled Herring, smoked trout, and deviled eggs with anchovies here.

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

All this talk about shrimp cocktail I guess I'm in 2.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

Smoked stuffed mushrooms & sauerkraut balls here. Waiting for New Years eve to do up some shrimp & scallops.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Pickled Herring, smoked trout, and deviled eggs with anchovies here.
> 
> Chris


God yes LOVE deviled eggs with anchovy!!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2020)

My wife does little bacon wrapped chunks of chicken dusted with my keto rub. Not sure if dips are fair game but be always have buffalo chicken dip and a Reuben dip. For guests we usually also do bacon wrapped water chestnuts in a sweet sauce based on ketchup and grape jelly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2020)

My favorite, easy, fast treat is something I started back in my bar hopping days:
I started it, by getting a "Baker's Dozen" U-Peel-um Shrimp to go, when it was time to head home.
Then I'd Peel them real quick when I got home, put them in a bowl, add a couple chunks of butter, and Nuke them until the Butter Melts.
To me that tastes just like Lobster Tail, and is a lot cheaper!!

I still do it now & then, but sometimes I put them in a Hot Pan with butter instead.
I love them both ways!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Pickled Herring, smoked trout, and deviled eggs with anchovies here.
> 
> Chris


Now that’s what I’m talking about!
That is the winner in my book!!!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 23, 2020)

We are big fans of dips and spreads....not really just an appetizer more like snack stuff that you can snack on all day. One of my favorite easy ones is baked brie. Cut in half and spread pepper jelly inside...put back together and wrap with cresant dough. Bake and serve.......actually Steve this would be a good app with your bacon jam instead of the pepper jelly!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> deviled eggs




Cold smoke them first...


----------



## foamheart (Dec 24, 2020)

Smoked spiced nuts, deviled ham eggs,  apple smoked extra sharp cheese, pickled Amish eggs, Hammie stix, hot tamale queso dip!  Grapes, strawberries, and cheese straws/rosettes !! No southerners appetizer tray is complete without the old fashion cheese straws! And just started enjoying a bottle of really good, home made muscadine wine! Hmmmm..... maybe some crawfish boudin balls
.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Speaking of shrimp cocktails...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Here is my Dates with goat cheese and bacon.  Pretty darn good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)

Here's a couple more family favorites. 

Pork Shots






...and moinks


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

All of this got me thinking about a dish I made years ago. It was a crab meat deviled egg. I really liked it. But never smoked it. The old cogs are turning... hear the squealing?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)

That sounds real good Steve. If you make it make sure you post up.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

I will Chris. Stay tuned.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> All of this got me thinking about a dish I made years ago. It was a crab meat deviled egg. I really liked it.


Now I got to try that!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

I'll dig up the recipe. And blow off the dust. I'll post it soon.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2020)

I agree with Chris ! If you make it post it! Sounds amaizing!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> All of this got me thinking about a dish I made years ago. It was a crab meat deviled egg. I really liked it. But never smoked it. The old cogs are turning... hear the squealing?



Gezz  That sounds great.  I have plenty of eggs having chickens.  I love deviled eggs.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Cold smoke them first...



Great idea, however it's pouring rain here. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Smoked bacon wrapped pineapple chunks in a spicy sauce.
Well it won't let me insert a picture.  Oh well.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Smoked bacon wrapped pineapple chunks in a spicy sauce.
> Well it won't let me insert a picture.  Oh well.
> Gary



I wish it would. That sounds awesome.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Smoked bacon wrapped pineapple chunks in a spicy sauce.
> Well it won't let me insert a picture.  Oh well.
> Gary



That does sound really good Gary. I'm thinking maybe add a piece of ham under the bacon and have an Hawaiian appetizer.  

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

These were originally posted by Smokin218R.   I modified the recipe slightly.

 When I made them, I used 3/4 lb of bacon, each slice cut into 3 pieces, and 1 pineapple chunk for each roll-up.  1 1/2 hours at 250 in the MES.  Then under the broiler to crisp up.  The sauce was mixed up, the roll-ups added, and into the oven at 350 for 20 mins.  They were fantastic.
But.....BE WARNED....they're like molten lava when they come out of the oven. 

Sauce:
1 C. Ketchup
2 T. Chinese Hot Mustard
1/4 C. Regular Mustard
1 C. Brown Sugar
Pour mixture over roll ups and warm in oven at 350 for 20 min.


----------



## wollongong (Dec 25, 2020)

Smoked a local raw farmers sausage while my mini Turducken smoked, then coated with BBQ sauce.  This is now my go to Easter/Thanksgiving/Christmas app, though the type of sausage varies depending on availability.

Near the end I also threw some shrimp on which served with seafood sauce.


----------

